# [Solved] NetworkManager can't find Wifi hotspot

## Javran

I use NetworkManager, and today I decided to update a bunch of packages after few months (almost 300 of them, see URL end of this post) and ran into this problem: after a reboot, NetworkManager seems to list only half of the wifi hotspots that my phone can see.

However my hotspot does appear in 

```
iwlist | grep ESSID
```

, but NetworkManager doesn't seem to find it at all: 

```
nmcli dev wifi rescan
```

 and  

```
nmcli dev wifi list
```

 doesn't list it, and attempts to connect doesn't work either:

```

# nmcli dev wifi connect XXXX

Error: No network with SSID 'XXXX' found.

```

There are some wifi hotspot that works (I'm posting via phone hotspot) so it is probably not a firmware issue, and I've attempted switching between few kernels (5.17.4, 5.16.20, 5.15.35) which doesn't make any difference.

The only dmesg red line related to wifi is:

```

[    2.838796] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: iwlmvm doesn't allow to disable BT Coex, check bt_coex_active module parameter

```

Prior to this update, I have net-misc/networkmanager-1.34.0 installed, and I've downgraded it from 1.36.4 to 1.32.12-r1, which is also a version that I installed previously, but the issue persist.

I haven't dealt with any wifi related issues before so I kinda run out of ideas about what's wrong - let me know what info can I provide to help with further investigation.

genlop output for all packages that I've installed today: https://gist.github.com/Javran/6867eb565f41836c8344f0718deadcc5Last edited by Javran on Sat Apr 23, 2022 11:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Javran,

Do you need net-wireless/wpa_supplicant built with USE=tkip?

It was a part of your update  

```
Sat Apr 23 01:26:16 2022 >>> net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.10-r1
```

If you do, your WiFi is no longer secure and you should fix your hotspot to not use tkip.

----------

## Javran

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Javran,
> 
> Do you need net-wireless/wpa_supplicant built with USE=tkip?
> 
> It was a part of your update  
> ...

 

Hi NeddySeagoon, I don't think my AP uses TKIP (I have a Wifi scanner app on my phone, which will show TKIP if it is the case)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Javran,

Trust but verify :)

----------

## Javran

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Javran,
> 
> Trust but verify 

 

Added tkip to net-wireless/wpa_supplicant USE anyway, which doesn't make a difference.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Javran,

Good. Its not secure any more.

----------

## Javran

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Javran,
> 
> Good. Its not secure any more.

 

My apologies, I hate to reboot but after enabling tkip and reboot the hotspot does become visible.

Your sarcastic tone isn't adding anything to problem solving. My point is to verify whether tkip is the culprit and I'm not the owner of the AP. So enabling it is the easiest way to see.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Javran,

It was not intended to be sarcastic. Just factual. 

If you need tkip, use it and be aware of the risks it poses. 

With tkip disabled, you cannot connect to any tkip only access points.

----------

## Javran

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Javran,
> 
> It was not intended to be sarcastic. Just factual. 
> 
> If you need tkip, use it and be aware of the risks it poses. 
> ...

 

Apologies, I misinterpreted out of frustration. Yeah I've already inform AP owner about it and hopefully we can switch to other alternatives, thanks a lot!

----------

## thematdev

I've just had same issue, networkmanager hasn't been showing network, despite I had connected to it many times before.

It is too unlikely that router configuration was changed to use deprecated protocol, but rebuilding wpa_supplicant with tkip use flag solved issue.

And yes, nmcli shows RCN_FLAGS

```
pair_tkip pair_ccmp group_tkip psk
```

Thanks Gentoo for revealing security flaw in home network of my relatives.

----------

## g0rg0n

thanks, i had exactly the same issue.

issue resolved by adding tkip useflag on wpa_supplicant

----------

